# Stalking Pigeons/Squirels



## Zaknufc (Dec 13, 2012)

Tried using the search button but can't realy find anything. I've looked at all Ammos, bands and slingshot setups but can't find anything on how to get close the animal. Be it pigeons or squirrels. Ant tips would be helpful.

Thanks Zak.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Zaknufc said:


> Tried using the search button but can't realy find anything. I've looked at all Ammos, bands and slingshot setups but can't find anything on how to get close the animal. Be it pigeons or squirrels. Ant tips would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks Zak.


When I was younger, we often used a squirrel dog. It would sniff around, find a squirrel and tree it, and then bark until we came and shot the squirrel. But I also did a lot of still hunting. Try these threads:

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/2010/09/28/hunting_rabbits-hares-squirrels-hunting_ra_0908_05/

http://www.agfc.com/youth/Pages/YouthGetStartedHuntingSquirrel.aspx

http://www.maysville-online.com/sports/the-challenge-of-still-hunting-autumn-squirrels/article_e47c735c-0028-5567-ae1c-746f67a00b24.html

http://www.ozarkhistory.com/squirrl.html

These are about hunting squirrels in North America, but the techniques are pretty universally applicable.

As for pigeons, since you are in the UK, I presume you mean wood pigeons. I have never hunted wood pigeons. But several on this forum do hunt them, and I am sure they can give you some tips.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

It can be very hard to get near woodies in some areas ,I can't even get close enough to shoot them with air gun,So I got at night time to hunt these birds with great eye sight..Strange as it is I live in yorkshire uk when I went to oxford wood pigeons where so tame I could get very close but I never had my catty  , I find with squirrels you just need to find a wood what has loads of squirrels chestnuts trees help :what: :iono:


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is baiting sporting? Well, my garden is the bait. Those little tree rats love my blackberries and tomatoes. I have declared war. That's what interested me in slingshots again, for the first time in over half a century.

Do you have a space for a garden? That might work for you, but you have to have the catty ready to grab at a moment's notice.


----------



## Zaknufc (Dec 13, 2012)

Cheers for the advice ill read through those sites. Yes I've got a garden and normally a few squirrels run along the top of the fence just never on the ground so I can't shoot them. Does camo gear help alot for in the woods. I don't make any sound yet the woodies fly off and I'm not even close.

Thanks Zak.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

zak i shoot down country lanes, bridleways, and public rights of way the game is use to seeing people up and down this helps alot


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Shooting in a wood where woodpigeons and squirrels are not used to seeing people can be very challenging as they are cautious and will fly off or run away if they spot the slightest movement.

The only success I have had is to ambush them. This is not everybody's cup of tea as it requires lots of patience sitting still sometimes for hours.

However there are ways to increase your chances of success:-

1) Time of day.

Generally the last two hours of daylight are good for roosting pigeons and squirrels often come out as well.

2)Location.

Considerations are

To be hiding in a position where if a pigeon lands it will be at a range where you are confident of hitting it in the head.

For myself that is about seven yds max.

To find a spot under trees where bird's are likely to roost (look for white splashes on the ground) Then position yourself so that there is some sort of cover between yourself and where you expect the bird to land. This is usually a tree trunk or foliage.

The trick is to remain invisible to the bird when it lands but then be able to move slowly into a shooting position which will give a clear shot.

This is easier said than done and no matter how slowly you move lots of birds will spot you and fly off which can lead to bad language.

Camo clothing and particularly a face mask and peak cap helps. I don't like gloves for shooting but always rub soil on my hands to blend in more.

Rather than sit on my folding stool looking up for two hours I have found it better to listen for birds wings as they land then give them a few minutes to settle before moving.

Be prepared for lots of deflections and blank trips but sometimes it all goes right then its fantastic.

Hope this helps.

This is the trickiest bit

To find a spot where birds are likely to roost(look for white splashes on the ground) then position yourself so that there is some sort of cover between yourself and where you are expecting the bird to land. This can be a tree trunk or foliage usually.

The trick is to remain invisible to the bird when it lands but then move slowly into a postion


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't live in the UK, so I hope this advice translates to the other side of the pond. Over here, I have hunted squirrels since I was 7 years old, with, first a pellet gun, and later, a .22. I just recently had the idea to try slingshots, but have not actually done any hunting with one yet. But the advice is universal I think.

1. My favorite time to find squirrels is mid fall, in part because they will be starting to put on weight, but also because they are busy. Quite often so busy that they are oblivious (or just too busy to scamper from every possible threat). In the quiet woods you can find them by listening for the sounds of things falling out of trees (usually shells, denuded pine/fir cones, husks,etc.), and the squirrels chattering and chewing sometimes.

2. Squirrels love stands of oak, beech, hickory, and pine, at least where I grew up they did. I do not know what kind of trees you have over there, but they love acorns, pine nuts, beech nuts, and hickory nuts. Also sweetgums and maples.

3. Squirrels are more wary of what is happening above, and to the sides of them (at least forest squirrels are) because the most dangerous natural predators are either tree climbing animals (racoons, martens, grey foxes, snakes) or birds (hawks, owls). I've approached a squirrel that was only about 10 feet up on a branch within about 15 feet on the ground. It simply didn't seem to think I was much of a threat. That squirrel got cooked and eaten.

4. If the squirrel you are after stops what it is doing, and is staring at you, ( and remember that squirrels have a wide field of view.)don't continue to stalk it. You've been noticed. However, the squirrel may not feel you are a threat yet. Look at leaves on the ground, examine moss on a rock. Quiet, unthreatening, calm actions, until the squirrel feels safe, and continues about it's business. But even then, it will be keeping an eye on you. Keep your actions casual, smooth, and unobtrusive. Even up to the point where you are aiming at the squirrel. Move closer if possible, but don't move in a straight line towards the squirrel. Travel at obtuse angles, kind of meander slowly towards it. I even used to hum a soft tune the whole time if a squirrel noticed me. I would aim the rifle as if I was trying out a new telescope, humming away softly, and BANG!

Edit: It always seemed to me that the squirrels were most active from early morning to early afternoon. No doubt this changes based on where you live. My theory is that they don't like getting too hot, and this was in Alabama.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good advice! Thanks for the post.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## nmcoyote (Mar 14, 2013)

Most of my squirrel hunting has been done with a .22 rifle. But the following translates just as well to SS.

We generally have hunted in pairs. Squirrels are very wary of movement in there vicinity. They hide by moving to the opposite side of the tree from an intruder. So we work our way through the forest from tree to tree. One partner stands still while the other slowly circles the tree. The squirrel focuses on the moving hunter moving into the perfect position for the stationary partner to take the shot. We generally trade off who is moving and who is stationary.

I have used a similar strategy hunting alone for rabbits. A rabbit will often freeze when approached making them hard to spot but will dart if the predictor is still. Alternate walking and standing still.


----------

